# CCTV & Access Control Companies



## cayirylys (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a fantastic website... I'm learning heaps!!! We are moving to Dubai in January next year AND I CANT WAIT! My husband has been offered a job as a CCTV & Access Control consultant and we are anxiously awaiting the arrival of the package! We have worked out (thanks to the help of this website a rough idea of what our living expenses will be and the company will cover accommodation (not sure hor much the allowance will be) Healthcare for my husband and a car allowance. They mentioned that there is an Indian man working for them (i find it sad that there is such a contrast in the pay depending on where you are from) and he is paid 50,000 AED per month inclusive of his expenses, so thats about 600,000 AED a year. After all I have heard, should we really expect to be paid a higher rate? I would love to have something to compare our package to...when it comes Would anyone have any idea what other people in similar roles are being paid? I've had a look on some job agency websites but I cant seem to find a role similar to his. One more question Does anyone know of any companies specialising in CCTV and Access Control in Dubai or is there an equivolent of the Aussie Yellow Pages (Business Directory) in Dubai? I'm thinking I may be able to email other companies his resume and hope that we may recieve other offers which will give us a comparison.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

cayirylys said:


> They mentioned that there is an Indian man working for them (i find it sad that there is such a contrast in the pay depending on where you are from) and he is paid 50,000 AED per month inclusive of his expenses, so thats about 600,000 AED a year. After all I have heard, should we really expect to be paid a higher rate?


I'm not sure whether to be offended by the above comment but hoping I've just misunderstood you (hope I have) . Have a look at the following link(http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html). If the move is viable for you and gives you a better quality of life, go for it. If your husband is more experienced, better qualified then yes he should expect to be paid more.

My boss is Indian and he has so far looked out for me and helped me get myself sorted in a new country. He deserves every penny he gets and has done more for me in this short period than some of my other 'non-indian' bosses ever did for me.

HTH


----------



## cayirylys (Oct 13, 2008)

Really didn't mean anything... I did say it was sad! 

I merely commented on the information I had seen on websites and newspaper articles over there and it seems to be the case that things aren't always equal, I didn't say that I agree with those sorts of views and I am really sorry if that is how it came across. 
Thankyou heaps for your feedback anyway, I'll check out the link


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

cayirylys said:


> Really didn't mean anything... I did say it was sad!
> 
> I merely commented on the information I had seen on websites and newspaper articles over there and it seems to be the case that things aren't always equal, I didn't say that I agree with those sorts of views and I am really sorry if that is how it came across.
> Thankyou heaps for your feedback anyway, I'll check out the link


No problem, welcome to the forum and will be nice to meet you at a forum night out


----------

